

$300 - 3G Android Tablet by Reliance , is it perfect for Indian Markets? - desaiguddu
http://www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/3G/HTML/3G_Tab.html
Reliance is Indian's Largest non-government company.
Which was instrumental to bring masses to Mobile Phone with its $15 mobile distribution in 2007
======
mdwrigh2
Unfortunately the tablet is still running Android 2.3, rather than 3.x. At
that point, I think I'd go with the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7" (WiFi), because for
$40 more you get a much nicer screen, faster processor, more RAM, etc. Of
course the downside is you only have WiFi rather than one on network. I don't
know if there is an Indian cell company offering, but you can get a Samsung
Galaxy Tab 7" for ~$300 if you get it on contract, which means you can get it
for the same cost, and get a much nicer tablet.

~~~
desaiguddu
Yeah Galaxy Tab is the only competitor for the Reliance tab.! 3G is added
advantage , Reliance has Powerful network of advertising, Retail and
Telecommunication. So it would be a healthier market overall. Reliance Tab is
coming with 32 GB, good for Indian people who believe to stuff lot of songs on
their devices.

------
desaiguddu
Reliance is Indian's Largest non-government company. Which was instrumental to
bring masses to Mobile Phone with its $15 mobile distribution in 2007.

